# Installer un dd d'un mbp sur un mac pro



## samagone (8 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous
Je suis nouveau sur le forum. 
Mon Macbouk Pro 2008 15' 2,4ghz, viens de rendre l'âme après 3 ans de bons et loyaux service. J'avais espéré que ce soit la carte graphique mais c'est une sur chauffe de la carte mère ( d'après le genius bar). 
Donc voici ma question: étant en dèche je pensait m'acheter un mac pro d'occas et y mettre le disque dur de mbp? est ce possible, est ce que peux faire tournée la tour sur ce disque dur, ou au moins récupérer les donnée par ce biais?
Ou un sauveur a t il une carte mère pour mon mbp à pas chère car ça me fais mal de remettre 500 euros dans un portable d'une génération vérolé.

Merci 
Toute aide la bienvenue 
Et la prochaine fois je prend Apple car...


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2011)

samagone a dit:


> Et la prochaine fois je prend Apple car...


L'Apple car t'emmènera loin et l'Apple care protègera ta machine 

Un petit boitier externe (auto alimenté ou bien avec une alimentation spécifique) dans lequel tu mettras ton disque dur de ton MBP devrait faire l'affaire.
Tu le branches ensuite en USB (ou en FW, selon le boitier choisi) sur ton MacPro et tu récupères tes données.

Bizarre le coup de la surchaffe de la carte mère&#8230; Mais bon, je ne suis pas technicien, alors&#8230;


----------



## samagone (8 Juillet 2011)

la surchauffe c'est la seul raison valable sur les forums que j'ai trouvé pour me consoller du crachage de la carte mère après 3ans seulement alors que j'ai un vieux pc de 10 ansd à la maison très fatigué et capricieux mais qui marche encore.Pour le boitier externe j'y avais pensé. c'était aussi un avis, sur mon idée d'acheter une tour d'occasion que j'espère plus fiable pour le même prix de la réparation de mon mbp. Je suis ricrac en ce moment et je réfléchi murement mes achats. Merci du conseille dans tout les cas sly54


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2011)

De même je peux te certifier que les Mac peuvent durer longtemps, d'aucuns ont encore des powerbook qui fonctionnent, voire des Apple II (j'ai un Apple IIc qui fonctionne encore mais je n'en ai plus l'utilité ... cependant j'y suis encore attaché) et Macintosh en état de marche. 

On dira que c'est la faute à pas de chance et que l'Apple Care (qui peut être souscrit dans l'année de l'achat de la machine) aurait pu te sauver la mise.

En tout cas, bon courage dans ta recherche de Mac d'occaz !


----------

